# Pc-Tv



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience with the PC programs that you pay a one time lifetime membership and you can receive over 1000 television channels. Any worth while or just scams.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmmm....I haven't used it, I haven't seen it, but my momma told me that if the deal seem to good to be true....it wasn't.

Who's the vendor? Once you know that, do a Google search for that vendor. You'll probably learn more than you'll ever want to know.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually many vendors. Sometimes you wonder who s writing the research you find.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Actually many vendors. Sometimes you wonder who s writing the research you find.


X2 !!!

Research and reviews are only as good as the people or companies writing them.
I bet once they get people using it more, they will start to charge for service and or scale back what you get for free.......remember cable tv was going to be no advertisement


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

When out of town recently, I stayed at friends house, they have cable in just one room so I used my laptop and used "in2tv" to watch old shows on my laptop at night. It worked perfect.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SCAM!!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the PC programs that you pay a one time lifetime membership and you can receive over 1000 television channels. Any worth while or just scams.


Who's lifetime? Yours or theirs?







.gif[/img]


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a SlingBox. You hook it up to your cable box at home and you can actually watch YOUR cable anywhere you have Internet access. You can set your DVR through it too. The only cost is the initial purchase of the SlingBox - the pro was about $200. It works great for those times I have to work a bit late. Since I have two widescreen monitors on my work computer, I don't have to miss Judge Judy. I just put her up on the one monitor and keep working on the other.

It's also great when I'm at our cottage since there's no cable or phone hardline (and it wouldn't work on dial-up anyway) and Dish TV is not so hot out in that area of the mountains - I don't know if I have a line of sight through the trees anyway. I have an air card in my laptop so I could watch TV there, if I so desired - which I usually don't. It's my fortress of solitude for reading. The one caveat with using the SlingBox with the air card is that it can eat up the monthly data usage allowance with the video streaming. I have the highest mobile broadband plan from Verizon (5GB) and I figured I'd get about 8 to 10 hours of TV a month out of the 5GB. But, it's good to catch the news or a game out there once in a while.

It could work at a campground too if there was WiFi but I haven't tried it with that yet. Though WiFi access points are usually connected to broadband (Cable, DSL, T1, etc.) the speed limitations of the wireless and traffic chokes could affect it pretty severely. It can get choppy when the speed is slowed down - I've seen it get iffy when the signal at the cottage was low.

So, I don't know about the lifetime plans of Internet TV, but the SlingBox may be a way for you to go.


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

tdvffjohn said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the PC programs that you pay a one time lifetime membership and you can receive over 1000 television channels. Any worth while or just scams.


I have a subscription to Direct-Pctv and it is not a scam. I got it to follow overseas news in Ireland and the UK. It also has access to movies, many are new and legal. The quality varies but it is free after jpoining. Here is a link www.direct-pctv.com/?id=jivy


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, neat while it works, but it just seems like a P2P type problem.

It may work now, and there are a number of "free" channels that they are broadcasting, but I cannot believe the networks are going to let this go by. No matter how much the company may have payed, say Disney, to broadcast the channel, it could never make up for a "lifetime" of viewing.

Also, the company would be dependent on always getting new subscribers to be able to pay for the channels. What happens if people stop signing up? What happens to current members.

This really seems to me to be a company "slinging" these channels and they will get caught and shut down eventually like the P2P networks.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I use Hulu.com all the time. Not every show and not always full episodes but free and has many of the shows that I watched. Between streaming NETFLIX and Hulu, we have turned off the cable TV and not wanted for anything.

Jared


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

webeopelas said:


> This really seems to me to be a company "slinging" these channels and they will get caught and shut down eventually like the P2P networks.


Perhaps. The main difference I see is that P2P is used for "sharing" while the SlingBox is used to watch MY cable - I'm not sharing it with anyone. At any rate, its working great now - who knows what will happen with ANYTHING once Big Brother wants to take control of it. But don't get me started on that subject.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the PC programs that you pay a one time lifetime membership and you can receive over 1000 television channels. Any worth while or just scams.


All they are doing is pointing you to free services that are already available on the Internet. They just use fancy web browser tricks to make it look like it is coming from them. You can get all the channels they offer free by going directly to each of the providers websites. Look at hulu.com and tv.com to get a lot of the content you would get from cable tv.


----------

